# A quick "Hi" from the new owner



## Drew

I just wanted to take a moment to say "Hi!" to all of you 

I purchased SAS from the current owner because of my own personal struggles with social anxiety and my interest in being involved in the growth of the great community that is SAS. Down the pipeline are some new ideas and features for SAS, but the community will have a chance to see them, test them out and offer feedback before they go live on the main site.

I'm in the midst of trying to work out all the bugs from the server move. Let me know if you notice anything that seems off, other than the time.

I'm always available for feedback or questions. Post any you have to this thread, or drop me a PM or an email.

Cheers,
Drew


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to SAS Drew.


----------



## Just Lurking

Hi Drew!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Ditto, welcome, etc.


----------



## WinterDave

Welcome Drew!


----------



## Polar

Hello Drew!

We put your trust in you!

Rhyme intentional I guess


----------



## Coward

welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Lucy3

Welcome Drew


----------



## holtby43

Hi!


----------



## ANCIENT

hello Drew!


----------



## Kanashi

Sup!


----------



## TruSeeker777

Hi Drew.


----------



## free thinker

Welcome aboard the board, Drew!


----------



## TorLin

hi Drew.

i don't know you, but congratulations on purchasing the SAS website.
i hope its the thrill of a life time for you.


----------



## Perfectionist

Welcome! And Hi!


----------



## Jellybeanz

Hi Drew!


----------



## Gerard

Hi, Drew. Welcome.

(I didn't see this thread.) 

- Gerard


----------



## beginanew

Hi Drew. Thanks for keeping this website going!


----------



## slyfox

Hi Drew. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## ElectricVolcano

Welcome! 

So, you say you _purchased_ this board? That kind of sounds funny since the board works because of its members. Anyhow, I guess you got a lot of used media.


----------



## Lilfly

Hi Drew, 

From the 'cheers' in your post... I take it that you're based in the UK?

Well, it's nice to meet you and I look forward (with a little trepidation) in seeing your new plans for the board.


----------



## Slim Shady

Hi, Drew!

Welcome aboard!
Thanks for all that you are doing and will be doing for the community.


----------



## Neptunus

Hi Drew! Thanks for keeping this site up and running!!! 

As for board improvements- I'd really like to see the avatar limits increased from 100 pixels. I have lots of cool pics and am tired of having to re-size them. Just a suggestion...


----------



## David1976

Welcome to the site! Thanks for keeping it going


----------



## Disintegrate

ElectricVolcano said:


> Welcome!
> 
> So, you say you _purchased_ this board? That kind of sounds funny since the board works because of its members. Anyhow, I guess you got a lot of used media.


If nobody did the behind the scenes stuff, then there wouldn't be a board here for the members.


----------



## lilly

Hi Drew,
Good luck with running the board.


----------



## Noca

Welcome!


----------



## Bad Religion

Hi Drew! Welcome!


----------



## shyguydan

Hi Drew welcome aboard


----------



## Drew

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!



Lilfly said:


> Hi Drew,
> From the 'cheers' in your post... I take it that you're based in the UK?


Actually, no...I just seem to pick up British slang easily. I'm a Yank over the pond in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## shyguydan

Seattle the city that never sleeps  Great city


----------



## SAgirl

Hi, Drew!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Hello, welcome and nice to meet you. 


Oh noes. Where'd the smlies go? 

edit: It seems to be just this thread. *shruggy smilie*


----------



## CoconutHolder

How/why did I kill this thread? *insert confused smilie here*


----------



## Amocholes

Check the dates. It was dieing on it's own.


----------



## CoconutHolder

> Check the dates. It was dieing on it's own.


I was joking/messing around when I wrote that. I didn't think it would come off as being serious. If the smilies had been there I'd put the one like this "" after it.

Thanks for the very kind way you pointed that out to me though. Its appreciated.


----------



## Amocholes




----------



## TorLin

hi again new owner, hows it going ?


----------



## Drew

It's going well. I'm working on the new version of the site right now. 

You guys will get to test it out before it goes live and offer suggestions for improvement.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope it doesn't mess with my post count :hide.


----------



## Drew

It certainly won't! I don't to cause any e-riots. :lol


----------



## Kristen930

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## chantellabella

Hi Drew,

I just found out the story behind who's running SAS from Ventura 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/personal-question-about-the-site-189887/

and I just wanted to tell you how impressed I am at this place. I've written on many forums before and it always seemed as though the management let power run to their heads and favorites got slaps on the wrist while others were brutally treated. I've not seen anything but compassion and comraderie here and I have to believe that's due to leadership.

So my questions were answered by Ventura and I'm very pleased you are the owner. Kudos to you and your staff for making this a safe and friendly environment for people who need that safety and friendship. 

Great job!!

Tella


----------

